# Craft sizing



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

I've just about had it with this. I've done an extensive search, and manufacturer sizing charts, as well as dealers, insist they run large. Consumers, on the other hand, claim they run small, advising that we go up at least one size. 

To settle this I've ordered myself both a jersey and a bib short in the size I normally wear. Will let y'all know.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Every Craft item I have I've just simply ordered my size...it's "performance fit" I guess you could say, but it fits. I accidentally ordered a size up in a jacket one time and it was definitely too big. I'd say Craft is very much "true-to-size".


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

E 12 said:


> Every Craft item I have I've just simply ordered my size...it's "performance fit" I guess you could say, but it fits. I accidentally ordered a size up in a jacket one time and it was definitely too big. I'd say Craft is very much "true-to-size".


I agree. Large with Craft is, to me, equal to large in Pearl Izumi, Voler, Demarchi, Sportful, and Descente.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Moontrane said:


> I agree. Large with Craft is, to me, equal to large in Pearl Izumi, Voler, Demarchi, Sportful, and Descente.


thus it is 'real' sizing not euro sizing

craft etc fit big compared to nalini, vermarc, santini etc


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> thus it is 'real' sizing not euro sizing
> 
> craft etc fit big compared to nalini, vermarc, santini etc


I have fun inserting myself into size large Santinis and Assos. Pass the butter…


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

For me, Craft has the most consistent size of cycling clothes I have owned. I just order XL and it always fits. Pearl Izumi is the worst -- sometimes Large fits me best, sometimes XL. I rarely ever order Italian brands because they seem to be designed for tall, skinny people.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

I use Large PI and Large in Craft


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I've only had their base layers and my normal size large fits just right. Tight, but not too tight for a base layer.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got half a dozen Craft pieces (mostly base layers) and the fit is generally true to size, but sometimes runs large. I have one base layer that fits a bit loose for its size (I wear small), and an S size windbreaker with ridiculously long arms and loose fit.

Craft definitely does not run small, I would recommend against sizing up. The items I have tried on at stores have generally fit true to size (performance/athletic fit).


----------



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks y'all. this has been the most help i've found anywhere. finally a general consensus. i ordered the jersey+short from ProBikeKit and it should get here in a week or so. i wear a S myself and am hoping for a snug fit.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

MONsterD said:


> thanks y'all. this has been the most help i've found anywhere. finally a general consensus. i ordered the jersey+short from ProBikeKit and it should get here in a week or so. i wear a S myself and am hoping for a snug fit.


Please let us know what the fit is like (including your height/weight pls) when you receive the items. I also wear S and am curious to hear how they fit.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

Received a Craft base layer shirt for Xmas size M. I'm 5'8", 165 lbs and can hardly get the shirt on. Way, way, way too tight. Will try to exchange.


----------



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

Sanrensho,

i'm 5'9" and weigh 128-130 lbs. i saw on another forum that you've tried some Hincapie vests. what model is the windproof one that you got in XS? i'm looking at getting the Tour vest in S. would that fit too loose on me? thanks!


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

MONsterD said:


> Sanrensho,
> 
> i'm 5'9" and weigh 128-130 lbs. i saw on another forum that you've tried some Hincapie vests. what model is the windproof one that you got in XS? i'm looking at getting the Tour vest in S. would that fit too loose on me? thanks!


Same one, the Tour vest. Since you are 4" taller than me, I would be worried that the Tour vest will be too short in an XS. I would double-check on the front length measurement against any vests you currently use.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

E 12 said:


> Every Craft item I have I've just simply ordered my size...it's "performance fit" I guess you could say.


Agreed.

I'm 5'8", with a somewhat short torso, 41" chest, and 31" waist. Craft Medium stuff fits me like a glove (if it wasn't stretchy, though, I doubt it would fit my chest).

Actually, I did have a problem with a windproof outer layer, but that's because I was trying to wear too many layers underneath it.

Asad


----------



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks man, good call on that. the XS might be too short.


----------



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

got the jersey and short today. they fit just right, although not as snug as i initially wanted it. couldve gone with an XS but i like the length of the jersey and the fit of the short (chamois looks to be of very good quality!) only thing i didnt like is that the sleeves were a bit too short and loose for my liking. but all in all a good purchase for a little under $60. shipping from Probikekit took a week.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

How does Craft sizing compare to Capoforma/Capo clothing?

Per Craft's charts my 41 inch (104 cm) chest should use "L", but I noted asad137 with 41" chest wears "M" -- although he did say "_doubt it would fit my chest if it wasn't stretchy_".

If it matters, I'm interested in Craft's SaxoBank team kit clothing.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

tom_h said:


> How does Craft sizing compare to Capoforma/Capo clothing?
> 
> Per Craft's charts my 41 inch (104 cm) chest should use "L", but I noted asad137 with 41" chest wears "M" -- although he did say "_doubt it would fit my chest if it wasn't stretchy_".
> 
> If it matters, I'm interested in Craft's SaxoBank team kit clothing.


I wear Craft and Capoforma bibshorts and jerseys. In my experience there is about one size difference, meaning you will need to go up one size with Capoforma clothing. Between the two brands I like the Capoforma clothing more for quality and style. I have a 41" chest and wear Large in Craft clothing.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

IMO, Craft = Pearl Izumi 
Craft runs one size larger than Assos.


----------

